# Old-school amp w/ warm sound under $125



## mr.gone (Nov 22, 2009)

Looking for suggestions for a two-channel amp with a warmish sound under $125. I'm inclined toward a Phoenix Gold M25 or M50. Agree? Others to recommend? Not looking for a lot of power -- just enough to drive front-stage midbass/tweeter components.


----------

